# Munchkin has arrived! Almost born in sac, one shocked MW!



## Tulip

Woke at 0441 on EDD+5 with back ache and period pain. They were coming 10 mins apart. Intermittent 10-20 mins for a couple of hours. Easily manageable, I relaxed and did my hypno through them. I enjoyed it - baby was finally coming!

Went for a long walk to the cafe for lunch - carb loaded with jacket, chilli and cheese. Nom nom nom. Pains became closer together through the afternoon, then all of a sudden stepped up a gear when I yelled "OW!" halfway through a contraction.

By 8pm the contractions were every 2-3 minutes (I had put my TENS on far too late at dinner time). Rang triage twice but because I didn't sound too bad, they said I wasn't established. Yet the pains were every 2 mins and it scared me. Eventually we went in about 11pm and sat on the trace for a while. At 1am they examined me and said although cervix was well forward and 75% effaced I wasn't quite 4cm and therefore not established. "Go home or go for a walk for an hour - we won't re-examine you til 5am now". OMFG walking round the hospital having a contraction every ten steps in front of all the cleaners was horrific. Went back after 40 minutes and begged for 
something. They agreed that we could go to postnatal for a couple of hours as there was a side room available and I could have some pethidine if I wanted. I did want. 

I was beside myself, writhing around in pain. We got settled in our room, Kev was trying to talk me out of the Peth "think of the feeding, think of the effect it'll have on him...", so we left it for ten mins. Then I was begging. I felt as if I was letting him down, letting the baby down for the effect it could have on him. Begging Kev to forgive me for doing this but I just couldn't handle it....

Had the Peth at 2:30am. I think it did precisely fuck-all. Maybe took the very peak off one contraction in three. Within 2 hours I was waking Kev in his chair going "Tell them my body is pushing, I can't help it...." They established I was now 8cm and we arrived back on Delivery in a wheelchair at 4:45am.

I stood at the foot of the bed for the next 2 hours, having said at the very start "My body is pushing". I don't think anyone believed me. At one point (must have been just before 6) the MW said "the pool is free, shall we fill it?" Yep. She was really good at memorising my birth plan, actually. While the pool was filling she did my obs and my pulse was well over a hundred. She said I needed to get it down before we could go in the pool. I concentrated on my breathing and calmness to try and reduce it. Every time she tried, it was a little lower but still not quite there. By this time I was having about 5 pushes per contraction. It was so weird - the first one was always at the back, the second one in the middle, the third at the front and then next two in the middle again. I was wailing a bit by this point - not screaming, it wasn't painful anymore, but the pressure was INSANE.

I kept saying to them "WHY won't these waters break??
I was sure he was moving down and thought "There's no way I'm making it into the pool..."

Kev says the midwife had been looking at me in a bit of a confused manner for a while. Eventually at 6:30 she took a cursory glance beneath me and the shock on her face was clear. "OK, we have bulging membranes and some meconium and I think baby's just behind it....."

Mmmm. I wondered what that heavy feeling between my legs was.
I nearly shat myself at the mention of meconium and had to refocus while she got in some help and lined the floor with inco pads and cushions. They were expecting to get drenched, but when they got the crochet hook out it wasn't so bad. I panicked again when I saw the colour of the waters though. Next contraction, head was coming and they put some protective pressure on my perineum. Then she went "Kev, come and see this - baby has his hand on his face".

Little sod! That left hand which is up around his face on ALL his scans was planted there again as he was born. Got the head out in a reasonable time, I was trying not to go too fast, but was scared he'd inhaled some mec. Next push out came the body. MW said to the other "She wanted a physiological third thage but-" and I just went "CUT the CORD and check him!" (Paediatrician was already poised at the resucitaire). She cut the cord long and I could see his eyes were already open as she did it. As soon as the doctor touched him he cried a bit :cloud9: gave him a rub and he cried some more.

Kev and I realised afterwards that WE didn't cry. They were trying to move me onto the bed to deliver the placenta but my hands were still firmly planted where they'd been for 2 hours and I couldn't take my eyes off the doctor checking over our little boy. Syntocinon and some controlled cord traction delivered the placenta just in time for Munch to be handed to me. K later cut the cord down to a stub. 

His APGARs were 9 at 1 minute and 10 at 5 minutes! I couldn't believe it. He coughed up a tiny bit of mec with his first suckle but that was it - he must have pooed at the very last minute.

Sadly, his contortions in the birth canal left me with a 3A tear and I had to go the theatre for a spinal. When they told me THAT, then I cried! Kev had skin to skin while I went in. The spinal was awesome though. And I'm weird when I'm having operations without a general, I spend the whole time cracking jokes to the anaesthetists. And the lovely student MW that came with me.

We were finally released from captivity on Friday evening, by which time we had decided on a name - Dillon. He had arrived at 6:38am on 24th November weighing 7lb 8oz (my journal stalkers will recall baby's favourite MW taking one look and predicting 7-and-a-half pounds).

BFing is haaaaaaaard, my nips are on fire but I think we're getting there. He's a bit of a late night cluster feeder, til about 2 or 3am then for the last 2 nights has given us a good few hours off. 4.5 hours this morning, I feel like a new woman! Kev is amazing and an expert winder while I nap before the next feed. There's no way I could have done this with anyone other than him. I am SO lucky.

One final thought: surely birth is hard work enough without pushing the buggers down IN the sac and therefore without the lubrication of the waters :dohh: 

Entertainingly because no-one realised I was pushing, the birth record shows #error for duration of 2nd stage. Total delivery time: 2 hours (ie the whole time I was on delivery) Rupture of Membranes to birth: 6 minutes :rofl: 3rd stage: 12 minutes! :haha:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1203.snc4/155510_1604268540940_1062915083_31447551_4889754_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1207.snc4/155903_460652722202_711812202_6143597_5795532_n.jpg


----------



## roonsma

Wow hun, you did good!! What a fantastic birth story :thumbup:

I remember the late night cluster feeding well, not easy but worth it i suppose for 4.5 hrs solid sleep! You're doing a grand job hun xx

:hugs:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Aw I am in tears! Well done sweetheart! Just got some piccies from George and neen, Dillon is AMAZING! Love the name too honey. 

Lots of love to you all and a big kiss to Dillon x


----------



## Rainbowpea

aw well done hun! you did brilliantly! xx


----------



## Kaylz--x

Congratulations Tulip!! Sounds like you did an amazing job, well done and thanks for sharing :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrs IKW

Congratulations and great birth story! :)


----------



## scorpiodragon

Lovely story!! You did it!! Congrats!!


----------



## DCJ24

great job and congrats.


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations well done!


----------



## nikkie19

ahh congrats fantastic news :D well done xx


----------



## debgreasby

Well done hunni! xxx


----------



## v2007

Congratulations.

V xxxx


----------



## Beadette

Yeay!!!! Well done you!

Amazing story! You are just brilliant hun xxx


----------



## moggymay

Bella's Mamma said:


> Aw I am in tears! Well done sweetheart! Just got some piccies from George and neen, Dillon is AMAZING! Love the name too honey.
> 
> Lots of love to you all and a big kiss to Dillon x

Glad it finally came through.

Well done Nic and Kev - Dillon is so handsome! :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Wooooohoooo! Great birth story :thumbup:
Kev sounds like a trooper, but not as brave and fantastic as you. I bet Ruby was also watching and making sure everything went well.
Congratulations again on little Dillon Reuben :cloud9:


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :flower: What an amazing story! You did so well!


----------



## BeanieBaby

Amazing Nic, just amazing! Thanks for sharing your story, so proud of you! :cloud9: 

Welcome to the world Dillon Reuben, we love you! :happydance: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

huge congratulations hunni! xxx


----------



## Wantabean

well done you!! am so proud of you :) wot date was he born? xxx


----------



## kiwimama

What a great job you did! Well done and congrats on little Dillon!

You forgot to mention his dob and weight! :)


----------



## Tulip

Oh yeah what a mug! Will add that in later. He arrived on 24th November at 6:38am weighing 7lb 8oz :cloud9:


----------



## SmileyShazza

So lovely to read your birth story Nic :)

Just goes to show sometimes you have to go with your own emotions and gthat the midwives don't always know best - am glad you made the decision to go in even though they said not to.

Naughty Munch - we always knew he was a little monkey and he didn't change for the birth did he :haha: He is absolutely gorgeous and you are doing so well with the feeding :thumbup:

Am looking forward to reading your parenting journal soon :flower: 

Lots of love :hugs: xxx


----------



## Aunty E

Well done lovely! I pushed Mog in her sac for a fair amount of time too - ruddy pointless if you ask me, but then she wasn't going anywhere without the forceps anyway ;) I could have written some of your birth story, especially the bit about the physiological third stage and no drugs going out of the window! Dillon had a great apgar score, so well done you for not distressing him, probably not having your waters broken until the end helped him, as Mog only got distressed after they broke the sac. And the little swine having his hand up by his face. NAUGHTY DILLON. Hope you're taking your arnica :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Updated to reflect date/time/weight and explanation of his middle name for those that don't know our story :cloud9:

Yeah Shaz, the BF lady said I need to watch out next time with super-speedy dilation!

Good point about the intact sac keeping him calm, E, I hadn't thought of that xx


----------



## TripleB

Well done Nic, what a star. So happy for you and your new family :hugs: xxx


----------



## lovehearts

he is gorgeous!! congrats!! xxx


----------



## happygal

congratulations and well done hun xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I loved reading this - its kick started the PMS tears - :cry:

The spinal part sounds a bit ouchy, but glad to know you are home and well x x


----------



## Tulip

Sam, the spinal part was the least ouchy bit! I was on G&A while doc poked about me nethers trying to establish the extent of the damage and even with the gas I nearly passed out LOL. Loved the spinal, meant I had a team of 6 to move me about and rearrange my legs :rofl: I did get the shivers afterwards, mind. Known side effect. xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

What a lovely story! Birth is scary isn't it?
Well done you...........................and well done Ruby, am sure she was with you all the way through keeping an eye on her big bro!
xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats on your baby boy!!! I am so happy for you:D


----------



## Twilighter<3

Sorry its late but congratulations on your little boy, he is gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## bambikate

congratulations xx


----------



## peakydon

Wow! Very well done and what a gorg lil man you have :)


----------



## wild2011

congrats he is gorgeous an amazing birth story, i too had the same with the sac, felt like my legs were going to blow off lol


----------



## Tulip

^^ :rofl: That's a good description of it! x


----------



## littlepne

Congratulations I remember you from the junebugs thread so pleased for you xx


----------



## Kitten-B

Congratulations! x


----------



## Tulip

Thanks PNE I hope your little bug is well :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

congratulations hun :cloud9:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Just popping in to see how you are... my computer was on the blitz but now back online! finally!


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations :flower:


----------



## bathbabe

congratulations x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

congrats to u hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## Tulip

Mommy2Kian said:


> congrats to u hun :hugs: x x x

Thanks hon! Can't wait to see piccies of Sian!


----------



## emmi26

Ok crying again god ruby is truly amazing she showed you what you needed to know to save dillon by hanging on god bless her x my baby didnt break the waters either i had mine done in theatre and it was full of meconium too so i know how scared you were hun but well done and welcome to the world dillon x


----------



## shyfox1988

well done hun, congratulations hes gorgeous xXx


----------



## Eve

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## babydust1

congratulations :)


----------



## sar35

aww i know im very late but congrats he is lovely, loved your story x


----------



## xLuciax

well done!  I agree with pethidine really doesnt do much made me go really dizzy though


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations and well done :hugs:


----------



## marnie79

congrats hun xx


----------



## foxyroxie

congrats x


----------

